# How much miralax?



## Claiken

We still seem to be having issues so i picked some up tonight on my way home.

Im just wondering, how much do you guys offer them at one time? I know someone said sprinkle some on their food, but how much of a sprinkle? 

Hes 18 pounds, if that helps at all. (i know, hes big, but hes big boned-ed too  )


----------



## Claiken

Sorry, i should add, he has passed some, its just still nuggety and not much at a time.


----------



## laurief

Miralax is a dose-to-effect drug, meaning that you start with a low dose of 1/8 tsp once daily mixed into canned food, then adjust the dose every couple of days, if necessary, until optimal stool consistency is achieved. If you give too much, the stool will become too soft or loose. If not enough, the stool will remain small and hard. 

Miralax's works by holding water in the GI tract to help soften the stool, so its efficacy is dependent on the cat being properly hydrated. I strongly recommend mixing plenty of warm water into canned food to create "canned food soup" for the cat to lap up. Also, place extra water bowls around the house to promote additional water consumption. These strategies will help increase your cat's hydration.

Laurie


----------



## MowMow

Miramax will help treat the symptoms but will do nothing to fix the cause. see laurief's repeated comments on feeding wet and adding water for hydration


----------



## Claiken

I do normally feed wet/dry combo, it was only those past couple days (now 2 days ago, so 2 days ago he hadnt had any wet for a couple days) that he didnt have any. But i did use my kibble soup method in between as well, so there was always access to 'exciting' water.


----------



## Marcia

Cats have a low thirst drive so be sure you have several bowls of water throughout the house. I have 5 cats and 5 large bowls in a two story house that are topped off daily and changed completely every other day. A ready supply of fresh, clean drinking water will help tremendously, as will more canned than dry.


----------



## Cat'sHouse

The reason we are giving Marble Miralax is becaue it was recommended by our vet. When we took her in she wasn't acting right and not using the litter box to poop. Back to the vet and they found she had an intestinal blockage and a smaller than normal hip area. After several enemas and an overnight visit she was 'refreshed' and they recommended the Miralax....probably 1/8th tsp....well, I just sprinkle about as much on her canned food as I used to do salt on my eggs and I didn't over salt. That was two years ago and her stools have been normal ever since.


----------



## Claiken

*Just gave miralax by syringe*

I tried mixing it in other things, but he didnt seem to want all of it. i didnt want to leave it on the food as they share food and often Boo gets to it first. today is day 2 of no poop (if theres nothing overnight). so like a day and a half right now. 

will be calling the vet tomorrow morning if theres still no poop tonight. 

I filled the syringe full of water after i made sure i got all of the powder in. hes been eating still and drinking, and not throwing up....

ive checked all around the basement for non-litterbox poops and theres nothing. 

i remember hearing on a tv show that if cats (or really, any living thing probably) dont poop for long enough and food cant come out one way, it will come out the other way... so this puzzles me as NOTHING has come out (besides pees) for 2 days.

had a pee on that towel i suspected would happen a couple weeks ago, but honestly that happened today, and this morning i forgot to spray it down with catnip spray... this has me severely questioning whether catnip or feliway is more effective for that. trying to give benefit of the doubt since he hasnt pooped but, its still so frusterating. at least that was just a towel and can go in the wash though... maybe the feliway is still saving the last remaining large area rug. for that reason alone im willing to keep using it.


----------



## laurief

As I think I explained before, Miralax won't soften stool that is already dry and constipated in his system. It only works to soften newly forming stool. So if he has constipated stool causing an obstruction in his system, you should NOT give Miralax until the obstructed stool has been passed or removed. Miralax can then be given to help prevent future constipation by softening newly forming stool. 

Once again, proper hydration is key to managing cats who are prone to constipation. If this is an ongoing problem for your cat, remove ANY AND ALL kibble from his diet, and feed only canned (or homemade) foods with plenty of warm water mixed in.

Laurie


----------



## Wannabe Catlady

Isn't miralax harmful to cats who are constipated? I thought it would just bring more water into the colon, causing everything to expand, worsening the constipation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurief

The problem with giving Miralax to a cat with an existing GI obstruction like impacted, constipated stool is that Miralax will only soften the newly forming stool BEHIND the existing impaction. This creates a "water building up behind a dam" scenario in the intestinal tract, which can seriously worsen the situation for the cat. That's why it's important to deal with any obstruction BEFORE giving Miralax, so that the newly forming, softened stool has somewhere to go.

If an obstruction/impaction exists, a laxative/hairball remedy, enema, and/or manual evacuation (performed by a vet) should be implemented to remove the obstruction prior to using Miralax to help prevent further issues.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

I did wake up to some poops today, so that was relieving!

I am confused though... if youre supposed to wait until theyre no longer constipated, the cycle will never end. people take it when they cant go in order to be able to, right? SHouldnt it be the same for any mammal?


----------



## laurief

There's a difference between it being difficult or uncomfortable to go, and not being able to go at all because of an intestinal obstruction/impaction. If the cat is obstructed and can't pass any stool, Miralax should not be given. In that situation, a lubricating laxative should be given, instead. If, however, the stool that is being passed is small, hard, and dry, Miralax will help soften newly forming stool so that it is easier and more comfortable to pass.

Miralax will not cure an impaction, but it can help prevent one.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

Ok, i know what you mean now. In that case hes not obstructed though... today was a bit less nuggety too after having the miralax last night. I think hes on his way


----------



## Claiken

^ Will definately let you know if we stay on track. I still feel like i want to keep up with the miralax, at least a few days... just to be sure. His poops have always been nuggety, usually one "turd" with some nuggets as well, but because it wasnt much at once last time had me concerned. then 1 day of no poops at all (which isnt that unusual around here). then when there was still none by evening the next night, nearing 2 days i began to worry.

I just always get so scared that something terrible is about to happen. But like you, I cant afford to go to the vet just to be told nothing is wrong. Ive been keeping an eye on the poops themselves too, no blood, no strange colouration to it. Just regular poops. And, in the litterbox!! 

Also still no signs of vomiting or stopping eating/drinking/playing. Very normal otherwise.

Maybe i caught it before it became an obstruction?

Today i gave him some with a bit of sauce. He loves sauce, and since i wasnt *as* worried having had the poops this morning, i felt okay doing that and just making a really soupy food mix for him (them). touching wood for smooth days ahead!


----------



## Cat'sHouse

I just checked my label on the bottle of SmoothLax, a Walgreens product that I happened to buy when I was there picking up wife's prescription medicine. It was a better price because they had it on sale and their bottle said.....compare to Miralax which I did and they use the same ingrediens.

ADULT DOSE....FROM THE LABEL....ADULT DOSE
17 g. once a day which is a capful of their product so my cat would get just a sprinkle on her wet food after the vet recommended such..1/8th tsp once a day so I figured a sprinkle in the morning and evening was enough and she hasn't had a blockage since. Who knows what she ate when she was 'on the loose' before we adopted her. Lately we haven't had to give her even a spinkle as her poops are normal for a wet can diet and she goes more than once a day. A little upsetting to her when we investigate the stool before she =buries it but :worship

SmoothLax softens stool and is Polyethlene Glycol 3350
There are cautions on the label which would also be on miralax if there are other symptoms....contact a doctor or in our case...a vet.

1-800-719-9260 fo Q&A's at Walgreens.


----------



## emilyatl

Claiken said:


> Today i gave him some with a bit of sauce. He loves sauce, and since i wasnt *as* worried having had the poops this morning, i felt okay doing that and just making a really soupy food mix for him (them). touching wood for smooth days ahead!


What is "sauce"? Is this the gravy from cat food? Just curious...

I know this has been mentioned several times, but I'd get your kitty off of kibble if his poop is regularly hard/dry. Continue to give him wet food with water added. You could also try adding some canned pumpkin to his wet food to help keep him regular. But proper hydration (and getting him off of dry food) is really going to be key!


----------



## Claiken

*Just thinking of this now... how does miralax effect UTI possibility?*

From what I understand the miralax removes excess liquid and brings it into the bowels to make a softer movement.....


But, what about in the case of a cat with a UTI in the past?? 

I just had this terrible thought that by trying to help my cat poop easier, that i may be on the way to causing UTI by un-diluting the pee, doing more damage while trying to help...?

Just a question is all, i scooped up a nice big pee today, and have been giving the miralax nightly for about 4 nights now. But this just dawned on me today and I am wondering if i am doing more harm than good?

still acting completely normal otherwise... just probably my paranoia again.


----------



## laurief

As long as your cat is properly hydrated, there should be no concern. And since hydration is the #1 management necessity for a cat with chronic constipation, I will assume that you are properly addressing that issue.

Diluted urine, btw, actually promotes UTI's. The typically acidic pH of naturally concentrated feline urine discourages bacterial growth. When that acid environment is diluted, however, it allows for a proliferation of bacterial growth. That's why cats with renal insufficiency who lose the ability to concentrate their urine are prone to UTI's.

The situation is reversed in cats who develop urinary crystals. For them, it's important to increase hydration and urination to keep crystals flushed out of their urinary tracts.

Clear as mud?

Laurie


----------



## Marcia

ahh, Laurie, this is quite helpful info. Now I understand. My vet told me Lacey had diluted urine and a UTI. I scratched my head and could not understand how DILUTED urine could cause it. I would have thought that a concentrated urine would be problems. She never showed any symptoms like Missy used to of a UTI, so I was surprised. She was put on a round of antibiotics.

I have not idea how Miralax would affect anything except bowel movements.


----------



## laurief

Yep, hydration is a bit of a two-edged sword. In almost all respects, hydration is a very good thing and absolutely essential for the body. But it can dilute the urine, which may leave the cat more susceptible to developing UTI's. That said, I've been giving supplemental subQ fluids to chronically ill, elderly cats for decades, and I can only remember one developing a UTI one time as a result.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

Ok, in that case crystals is what i meant, i thought that UTI was the technical term for crystals in the urine actually actually. At the time the vet drew us a little diagram of the crystals and described it as jagged sand pieces trying to come out. (this was like, 7 years ago now, but still). Both cats havent been on grocery store food since. 

I think ill hold off for tonight anyway, as i scooped out a bit of a runny stool this morning. Will be continuing to keep a close eye.

Been back on with the wet food every night as well.


----------



## laurief

Crystals can be present with or without infection. They are different maladies, though sometimes connected because crystals may abrade the urinary tract lining and make it susceptible to bacterial infection.

Runny stool may indicate that you gave too much Miralax. Remember, it is a dose-to-effect drug. If you give too much, the stool will become soft or runny. If you give too little, the stool will be too hard. It takes a bit of trial and error to determine just the right dose for each individual cat.

Runny stool may also indicate obstruction. If constipated stool is causing an obstruction, sometimes liquid stool will leak out from around the edges of the obstruction. If you found only "a bit" of runny stool, this may be what happened.

Good news that you're giving wet food again regularly. Are you still mixing plenty of warm water into it?

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

(again, these got merged, with the original title not addressing my crystals concern at all, but anyway....)

Yes, continuing with the warm water. 

I think it may have been due to too much miralax. he has been passing "normal" stool before and after that too. I am happy with the recent amounts. I backed it off to every other day. that seems to be still helping but not runny. Will continue to see how it goes.

so as far as the crystals... i dont need to worry about it then???


----------



## laurief

If your cat has a history of developing crystal-related urinary blockage, it is ALWAYS going to be something you need to keep a vigilant eye out for. I don't believe, though, that Miralax is going to make him any more or less susceptible to developing urinary blockages.

Once again, the key to helping avoid both urinary blockage and constipation is proper hydration.

Laurie


----------



## Marcia

Back to consitipation...

I just went through this with Coco my new cat. She had an obstructed intestine and was severely constipated. she spent the day at the cat only vet hospital a few days ago being fed laxatives and still no poop. We took her home at 5PM and vet said to give her 1/2 TSP of Miralax mixed with her food. Laxatives all day (4 doses), AND 1/2 tsp Miralax!! She finally pooped. Guess so. Bottom line, the vet - a cat only vet with decades of experience ok'd 1/2 tsp of Miralax for occasional constipation from here on out. Apparently Coco has a sluggish system. Coco weighs 6.8 pounds - sorry can't convert to kg this early.


----------



## Claiken

1/2 tsp??? Wow, ive been nervous about 1/4 and been trying to aim more for 1/8 because I was afraid of causing it to be too much the other way (runny/diarreah). 

Ive been doing every other day, every couple of days if he just wont have it. dont want to force it again since i know he *can* go. hes been going about every other day as well. but Boo doesnt seem to go everyday ether so, it seems normal.


----------



## Marcia

Claiken, since I got the go ahead from my vet, I've been adding 1/4 tsp almost every morning and Coco still only poops about every other day. She just seems to have constant constipation. She drinks a lot of water that I can see. We have a dental visit coming so I will discuss this with my vet then.


----------



## Claiken

*I now know what true constipation looks like*

We were doing well on the miralax but i guess i just wasnt giving him enough, afraid of causing issues and accidents the other way. 

so here i am at 6am up to pee, and i see the squat... nowhere near the litterbox. I approached him, and he didnt run away as he normally would when hes just caught doing something wrong... so i watched him, he took a few more steps and did it again. at this point, thats weird... nothing came out either time. so i go check out downstairs and come back, nothing down there either.... came back and he was laying on his side, but his muscles were still flexing like his body wanted to go... thats when we decided to head to the vet. as we were getting ready he was able to push out a couple very tiny nuggets by the front door, but that was it. so still, off we went.

They ended up doing an xray (to be sure constipation was all it was, and THANKFULLY it was. that was terrifying because when we got my dogs xray back, at the same place, thats when we found out about the cancer). they then gave him an enema and let him hang out near some litter for a bit. he made a big poop. they sent us home with some stool softener to use everyday for a few days, then monitor how hes doing, maybe a couple times a week. they mentioned using metamucil as well for extra fiber, just sprinkled on the wet food.... that worries me since boo doesnt need it, and she will go runny. i would hate to syringe feed him again, so im not sure how to go about making sure only he will get it. the particular flavour of wet i used last, he didnt seem into as much. but im not sure if thats because he was starting to feel unwell but there were no outward signs? Hard to tell. 

Hes acting normal again now, though sleepy. im sure it was quite the ordeal for him. it was for me! Dont know how im going to function at work later!

we got a 3rd litterbox too. i was so afraid of him being afraid of his current box or associate it with the pain, so i figured whatever, lets just get another one. so fingers crossed all doodles will now be in the litterbox again, weather its the new one or "his".

They did say we caught it very early... so that was relieving... at least to a point what i was doing was working... i guess i just wasnt using enough. or perhaps those harder nuggets were from before i started? Hard to say for sure.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Poor baby, he had to be in pain...
You may just have to offer him a small nibble of wet with the metamucil in it, than feed him the rest of his portion...
Glad you caught it and got him to the vet!


----------



## StellaLuna

Poor baby  Stella and Nyx had a mild cause of constipation (not nearly so bad) and I gave some pumpkin mixed with their wet food and that helped normalize them. They still get it once a day instead of twice and love it. However, I didn't know you could give them Metamucil... will file that away for later use. I'm glad he is doing better and you guys caught it early


----------



## laurief

You're lucky your cat is still eating on his own. Before I wised up about constipation and dehydration, my old kidney cat, Pea (RIP) suffered repeated constipations that required enemas to clear her system. After her final constipation, I started giving her subQ fluids regularly, and she never constipated again. Unfortunately, though, her last constipation was so painful that it permanently stripped her appetite. She never willingly put any food in her mouth again. I had to assist feed her several times a day for the last 6 mos of her life.

Trust me, it'd be a whole lot easier to clean up a loose stool or two while regulating your boy's Miralax dose than it would be to have to assist feed him several times a day for the rest of his life.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

What are subQ fluids?

I will most certainly make sure the wet is out every single night if not all day, no more slacking on that. i hope tonight he will show more interest in it since hes feeling better.

They did give us some stuff.... that stuff that someone mentioned that could also be used for hairballs, stool softener. Will be trying the first dose tonight. i hope he just likes it and i wont have to be more creative with dosing. 

so far hes been eating and drinking, but just been sleepy all day. but no longer in any visible pain. maybe hes been in pain with no outward signs and hasnt been sleeping as soundly? even one day of that wears out a person, maybe its the same for him. they didnt give him any drugs, just the enema and xray. but he was NOT happy about the vet picking out the few harder balls before doing the enema, we could hear him from our room. poor guy  felt so bad for him. but hes happy to be home  he still smells like the vet though... their cleaner or whatever that smell is, its distinct to vet offices.


----------



## laurief

Claiken said:


> What are subQ fluids?


Fluids administered subcutaneously (under the skin) are a staple part of the management protocol for cats with kidney disease (since kidney cats can't drink enough water to maintain proper hydration). If your cat's kidneys are healthy, I doubt if subQ fluids would be necessary in his case, but he obviously DOES need to take in more water on an ongoing basis. This means that he really should NOT be eating kibble unless he refuses to eat enough canned food to maintain proper weight. Also, his canned food should be mixed with lots of warm water to increase his water intake. You should also put more water bowls out around your house and keep the water in them very fresh. You might also consider buying a pet fountain, if he likes to drink running water. Bottom line is, increasing his hydration will help soften his stool, in addition to all of the other physical benefits of good hydration.



> I will most certainly make sure the wet is out every single night if not all day, no more slacking on that. i hope tonight he will show more interest in it since hes feeling better.


Both constipation and an enema can really upset the stomach and make the GI tract sore ... and that doesn't do anything to promote good appetite. It may take a couple of days for his GI tract to recover from this recent painful episode.



> They did give us some stuff.... that stuff that someone mentioned that could also be used for hairballs, stool softener. Will be trying the first dose tonight. i hope he just likes it and i wont have to be more creative with dosing.


What "stuff"?

Laurie


----------



## spirite

Poor boy. He was probably feeling pretty miserable from the constipation, and then with the stress of the vet visit, he must be completely tuckered out right now. 

I hope you find the right balance of things to give him. I had a similar situation last year, trip to the emergency vet, enema, xrays, etc. The vet recommended 1/8 tsp. Miralax a day, every day. And now, after a few years of occasional, then frequent, then pretty chronic constipation, Celia's been completely regular for about 8 months. 

BTW, she wasn't having any of the Metamucil though. I don't know if it was the smell, or the texture, or what, but she wouldn't touch her wet food when I sprinkled some in.


----------



## Claiken

As far as the water bowls, does the toilet bowl count? Lol, weve caught him quite a few times drinking from the toilet (putting the water on his paw, then drinking from his paw). actually he often drinks that way from his bowl too. 

Ive been just topping off the water when it needs it and occasionally (once or twice a week?) rinsing it out and washing it out (not sure if its the same everywhere but our water gets this sort of pink film on the bottom of the dish when it sits, but anywhere, in the bottom of our drinking glass in the bathroom even). its a very slow buildup and it is harmless but i still dont like it so i like to wipe that away.

But point being, i havent been totally emptying and refilling it every day. should i? Ive never really thought water could go bad. get warm, of course, but thats all i thought could happen. i have one of those bpa free cups with the lid and straw that i use for water, ill drink water from the day before without any issues... its only warmer. 

ill keep that in mind in case he isnt fully interested in food just yet.

the "stuff" i looked at the label, its called "laxatone". I just gave him some, he seems to like it, but its SO thick, i might try to add a little bit of warm water to make it a bit thinner tomorrow... he didnt put up a fuss, he liked it. but, i think because it was so thick and kind of hard to get that he lost interest in the last tiny bit of the dose. but it says 1/4-1/2 teaspoon and i filled it between the 1/4 and 1/2 point, so he got the 1/4 for sure. I didnt want to mess with it too much after the day hes had. 

He still seems to be a bit sleepier, but hes alert and acting himself again. but as my friend said he was just "violated" so, it makes sense that hes sleepier. it was traumatic for him. it was traumatic for me listening to him so, having it done must have been more unpleasant!


----------



## Claiken

I cant edit... but he just showed a bit of interest in one of the catnip toys  hes not all out playing but he wanted some catnip anyway


----------



## laurief

Drinking out of the toilet is OK as long as you do NOT use any sort of cleaning agent in your toilet bowl or tank. And when you do clean your toilet, keep the lid down for a day or two to make sure that all of the cleaner residue is thoroughly rinsed out of the bowl before allowing him access to it again.

Water bowls should be rinsed and scrubbed out daily using only hot water (no soap), and refilled with fresh water. Your cat's interest in toilet water may be based in the fact that it is fresher than the water in his own water bowl. That's an unpleasant commentary on the condition of the water in his own bowl.

Laxatone is a lubricating laxative. It doesn't soften stool; it just lubricates the GI tract so that stool and hairballs can pass through it more easily. You don't want to give Laxatone daily for an extended period of time, because it can interfere with the absorption of nutrients from his food. Miralax will actually help soften stool, and it doesn't interfere with nutrient absorption. You can give them simultaneously, but don't give Laxatone daily long-term.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

When i do rinse the bowl out, it is with only water. Ive been nervous to use any kind of soap in it... if for no other reason, for a soapy tasting residue. 

The vet recommended laxatone every day for 3 days, then twice a week from there. She seemed extremely knowledgeable about it. she explained to us, while telling us that we spotted this early, that she has had some experiences of having to put cats to sleep for extreme constipation. I dont know the conditions, but i dont know how anyone would let their cat look the way simba looked for any more than 10 minutes while evaluating the situation like we did. I really hope someone didnt knowingly see pain like that and ignore it, thats just cruel.

But on topic though, i did want to come back to share that he did express interest in the wet food i put out tonight!!  It was tuna flavoured, which i know fishy flavours often is bad (though i forget why), but i figured with the circumstances, if he was going to have any interest in naything today it would be that kind. and, he did! So he just got a good amount of water with a bit of tuna. I buy the pate kind so i dont know how filling it was after being watered down, but he wanted it so, yay!  got a bit of something into his system anyway. 

now the only thing im nervous about is the litterbox situation... i hope there are no accidents from being nervous about litter. but he did go in litter at the vets so... maybe it will be okay? That must have felt relieving to go after the water went in, so maybe it will actually all be okay. i *hope*. *touching wood*. but that wasnt the same litterbox either... i wish i could just speak "kitty". lol


----------



## laurief

You are continuing to give him Miralax also, right? I'd personally rather give Miralax daily than Laxatone twice a week indefinitely. I've used Miralax daily with several of my cats for years. I use Laxatone, too, but only when there is an acute constipation problem with one of the cats. To _*avoid *_constipation, it's Miralax all the way.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

What are some ways you use to make sure only the intended cat gets the miralax? With the laxatone its more solid, so i just put it on my finger and he licked it up. But the miralax needs to be mixed in with something, so you cant really just feed it to him. I have, in things i probably shouldnt have like ketchup or yogurt (the smallest bits), because i knew he would take those regardless of his current mood. But if this is something im going to do long term, he cant have those things everyday... what is there to use?

I wish they sold the sauce that the whiskas wet food comes in by itself... the best way i could describe it was a gravy type thing (this was before we were wise to grocery store brands). when i gave these to him he, both cats actually, usually licked all the sauce right up but left the pieces (hence the pate now). so that sauce or something like that is ideal, but what a waste to buy cat food for just the sauce.


----------



## MowMow

Feed him separately and pick it up when he's done. IMO since he's sick and being medicated right now it's extra important to know exactly how much he's eating.


----------



## Claiken

Problem with that is Boo needs to eat as well, and theyre not mealtime cats at all, theyre freefed. I could give him a separate dish and pick it up like you said, but who's to say he wont go to the other main dish and eat as well. Theres nowhere in the house that she can go that he cant. 

I am doing my best as far as making sure he gets the meds part before the food is left for both, but as far as actually feeding separately its pretty much impossible.




laurief said:


> You are continuing to give him Miralax also, right?


I wasnt, until today i thought they both did the same thing and it could be overkill. but i did get him a bit of both today though. 

Hes been much more himself today. more alert, and wandering about more. he still likes his sleep, but hes not *just* sleeping like yesterday. that makes me feel better.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Claiken keep up with the Miralax like Laurie suggests!
And if he likes yogurt, that won't be bad for him as long as its plain, unsweetened, no fruit yogurt, so you can use that as your 'mixer'!
Laurie explains the differences between the Miralax and the Laxatone very clearly in this thread for you and I know if it was one of my cats experiencing this, I'd be doing the Miralax, first and formost!
All Paws Crossed for your little boy!


----------



## Claiken

Thanks for all the support guys. I just hate having so many questions! Good to know that yogurt is okay to use!! Though, last time it was blueberry flavour. but i didnt give him any of the berries, just the yogurt part.

i could try my moms greek yogurt, but thats vanilla. to me, for my taste, its too close to being cheese in flavour even with the vanilla. so not sure if he would take to that one. But i could try it?

he took some today in sweet & sour sauce, i know its not great but he loves sauce! But im able to get the powder in to a decent dip with my finger, it might be between a quarter and a half of a teaspoon after mixing. i wonder if spaghetti sauce would be alright? I know when the dog next door was on a powder supplement, they mixed it with spaghetti sauce under the vets suggestion and he wolfed that right down. and simba does like spaghetti sauce! 

even as a treat he never gets a lot of this stuff, im talking a little dab on my finger, on occasion.


----------



## laurief

I mix Miralax in a needleless syringe with 2-3 ml of hot water, then let it cool off for a few minutes before giving it orally. Easy peasy, and I can be certain that the cat is getting the entire dose every day.

Laurie


----------



## laurief

In case no one provided you with these links earlier in this thread, these will provide you with more information about feline constipation than you probably ever wanted to know. The first link is more reader-friendly. The second is more comprehensive.

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Constipation
Feline Constipation Home Page

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

i did the syringe thing the first time... but he hated it and id rather not do that to him on a daily basis, forever. he will just grow scared of me approaching him. 

i got the whole dose to him yesterday in sauce. I think ill stick with that and yogurt, then he thinks hes getting a treat.


----------



## laurief

Use whatever works for you and your boy. Bear in mind, however, that if he is lactose-intolerant, as many adult cats are, yogurt may loosen up his stool all on its own. So if you're using yogurt, I suggest you reduce the amount of Miralax you mix into it until you see what effect the yogurt/Miralax mix has on his stool consistency.

Laurie


----------



## Claiken

I scooped the boxes out today (we have 3 now, i think i mentioned buying a 3rd as i was afraid of him being afraid of the current boxes from pain association)... the 3rd box contained quite a large amount of poops in it!! not large around, but large in amount. and not little nuggets like before. more of a "stick" shape this time around.

he didnt poop yesterday, but i wasnt too concerned as he had been basically just washed out, but if i hadnt seen any today i would have started to get worried again.

I did also, wet the kibbles a little bit last night. I figured this might be another way to go for extra water rather than eliminating the kibbles ( as they do both quite enjoy it). I put water in the bowl, gave it about 30 seconds to soak in a bit, then drained it. I know it soaked some in because i had to stir it later, they were sticking together. but they both ate that up just fine... i may just continue doing that as well as the wet food. Water, water everywhere! lol.


----------



## Claiken

Becoming a tad concerned again. not alarmingly, but a bit. no more poops. the last poop was monday about 4pm... but it was a large amount. 

I did find a bit of poops today but it was hard to truly tell whos it was, but either cat, it wasnt much. 

i hope we are in the clear. ive been doing the miralax since i knew i could do both, and i gave him some more laxatone this evening (last night he wouldnt take it, but tonight i put it on his paw so he would have no choice but to clean it off himself, and injest it.)

i HOPE its just delayed because of how much there was before....

fingers and paws crossed


----------



## Claiken

gave him a full 1/4 teaspoon of miralax in yogurt tonight.... still nothing.

but im trying not to freak cuz they both havent pooped... maybe they both will tonight, i hope!


----------



## laurief

And yet, you're still feeding him kibble ... right?


----------



## Claiken

wet kibble and full wet food all day now along wth actual water... theyre getting water up the wazoo now


----------



## Claiken

I forgot to mention potentilaly the most important factor.... the vet did the pinch test... she did not think he seemed dehydrated at all.

im beginning to wonder if there can be other potential causes... but then his xray looked good besides the poop. 

im just so frusterated, my moms unemployed and im making minimal money with my disability work schedule... we really dont have the money to keep going back to the vet...


----------



## Claiken

we have poops!! I was going to call the vets (our regular) if there still wasnt any by todya ,but we have sucessful poops! It looks like some in 1 box and some in another... so either they both went some, or he went alot but in 2 locations. either way, theres poops!!

When i think back to monday i think it was boo that had that lots of poops, so this being all his does make sense. she may go later on today or tonight. 

i think im going to start adding some metamucil to their wet, and have it already absorb in water (i read on the label that without alot of water it can swell in your throat, yikes!! So i think ill let it swell first). that couldnt hurt.

i ended up sprinkling even more miralax (another sprinkle) on their wet food last night, but intended for him. he got it licked up... and i guess it works! so unless things get runny 1/4 teaspoon is his dose. but that was 1/4 teaspoon in yogurt so im kind of suprised its not runny!


----------

